# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  A është gjë e mirë që fëmijët mësojnë gjuhë të huaja që në moshë të vogël ?

## Ingenuous

Para se te mesojne Shqipen, futen ne kurse per gjuhe te huaja. 

Cfare mendoni?

----------


## Enii

Po //
kam lexuar disa artikuj qe thone sa me shume gjuhe meson kur eshte i vogel aq me inteligjent behet ..

un psh shoh learning videos of Mandarin (chinese) me djalin tim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## white_snake

Nese komunikimi ne shtepi eshtene gjuhen shqipe femija e ka te natyrshme te mesoj shqipen.
Mesimi i nje gjuhe te huaj eshte e vlefshme per femijen e te ardhmen e femijes keshtu qe une vete nuk shoh asnje problem me studimin e nje gjuhe te huaj vec shqipes.

----------


## PINK

> Para se te mesojne Shqipen, futen ne kurse per gjuhe te huaja. 
> 
> Cfare mendoni?


Kur fillojne e flasin? 2 vjec? 1cik si e veshtire them une te mesojne aq te vegjel, dhe ti cosh neper kurse. Po nuk diskutohet mire u Ben. Me mire fillo me math them une.

----------


## Sayan2003

> Para se te mesojne Shqipen, futen ne kurse per gjuhe te huaja. 
> 
> Cfare mendoni?


Personalisht mendoj se nuk eshte gje e mire .

Kam pare plot raste kur femije qe ne moshe te vogel ekspozohen ne gjuhe te ndryshme behen konfuze dhe kjo ka rrezik qe ti kushtoje probleme duke i bere te avashte. 

Moshe e pershtatshme per mesimin e nje gjuhe tjeter eshte 7 vjec e siper.

----------


## Ilirana

> Para se te mesojne Shqipen, futen ne kurse per gjuhe te huaja. 
> 
> Cfare mendoni?


[B]Pershendetje Ingenuous,
 (edhe pse nuk e kuptova kete emre ne cilen gjuhe ishte)

Po nejse de, ku e lam e ku na mbeti; ah, popro gjuha e huaj...

*E para* nuk e ke ceke cilen moshe ka femija?, eshte para shkollor?...per klase te pare apo e ke fjalen per ne shpi?
 si ka mundesi nje femije te ndjege kurse te gjuheve te huaja te lutem me skjarro po ka ai Bazamentin pikembeshtetjen e tij...
[B] E treta* per cilin femije ke fjalen pra per cilit nacion apo komb...?
E katerta nese femija vijen nga nje martese  eperzier...apo jo?

Pra ka shume faktore e pyetja duhet e shtrohet konkrete qe te merret pergjigjje me se e saket...

Po une nuk pertoje te ndaje kete kohe timen te lire te arte per mua ne kete dite te diell...kur per femije kam bere te pa munduren...ok( se jame nene tre Yjeve)

Pra femija si nga psikologjia, pedagogjia apo edukimi e perspektiva ne te ardhemen duhet te kete rrenjet e tija qe nga aty te filloje çdo gjuhe tjeter te mesoje me me deshire kur din qe ka nje; Qeles ne dore per çdo gjuhe...
E kjo arrihet permes gjuhes se memes...qe ajo ia mensone....
E qe e meson me se miri e me lehti e me se shpejti...ok
Kurse femija si femije...ka aftesin te mesoje shume gjuhe njekosisht...
psh. femija mi lind e rrite te mergim...
Qe nga bulzimi i pare e sot fjasin me mua e babane e tyre vetum shqipe...
Kurse ata ne para shkollore kane filluar ne gjuhen e tyre "amtare" ...gjermane...
me vone frangjisht...e dikur anglisht...
e flasin tri gjuhe...e i kane mesuar me kohe po jo para shqipes...
E per çdo fjale  qe meson femija po ashtu i rrituri duhet te te kete bazamentin e gjuhes se tij amtare...
Nje keshille kur mos ngurroni ti mesoni femijeve gjuhen shqipe...e ta leni mas dore nga friga se femija nuk do te kete perspektive ne te ardhemen apo do jete pengese ne jeten e tij...jo gaboni sa jeni te rende!
Se Guri rend peshon ne Vend te  Vete!se ka thene populli kot....

me nderime ...

*

----------


## Ingenuous

Flm per pergjigjet edhe pse nuk kam qene shume i qarte.

Regjistrova vajzen (3 vjeçe) ne nje kopesht privat. Ne programin ditor, ishte parashikuar edhe komunikimi {mesimi} ne anglisht, u çudita, nje femije qe akoma nuk ka mbushur 4 vjec,  e cila nuk ka mesuar akoma fjale te plota shqipe, ti mesosh nje gjuhe tjeter (te pakten mbi 7 vjeç), nuk mu duk dicka e mire, keshtuqe ju thash qe vajzes mos ti mesojne he per he gjuhe te huaj.

Prandaj kerkoja nje mendim, ndoshta mund ta kem gabim.

Mirulexofshim.

----------


## Prudence

shume e mire me duket.Une personalisht Italishten e kam mesuar duke pare Tv gjithe adoleshences time

cunat qe 4 vjec ashtu si parafolesi e kishin program mesimor ne kopesht dhe kuptoj qe e kapin shume me shpejt se nje femije me i rritur dhe e flasin bukur aq sa dine(tani kjo e fundit mbase ngaqe vet zysha eshte amerikane).

----------


## PINK

> Flm per pergjigjet edhe pse nuk kam qene shume i qarte.
> 
> Regjistrova vajzen (3 vjeçe) ne nje kopesht privat. Ne programin ditor, ishte parashikuar edhe komunikimi {mesimi} ne anglisht, u çudita, nje femije qe akoma nuk ka mbushur 4 vjec,  e cila nuk ka mesuar akoma fjale te plota shqipe, ti mesosh nje gjuhe tjeter (te pakten mbi 7 vjeç), nuk mu duk dicka e mire, keshtuqe ju thash qe vajzes mos ti mesojne he per he gjuhe te huaj.
> 
> Prandaj kerkoja nje mendim, ndoshta mund ta kem gabim.
> 
> Mirulexofshim.


Gjuhen e huaj e Kane futur gjoja, medemek te tregojne - qe eshte kopesht me standarte te larta. Por nuk do te thote qe ato do ua mesojne me gjithe mend. lol. Per mendimin tim si ti thoje ti apo Jo, goca nuk do mesonte gje. Ne ate Moshe ka programe apostafat per to. Pa I stresuar, por duke ua bere te kendshme qendrimin aty. Ka kohe kur te mesoj gjuhen e huaj!

----------


## xfiles

> Flm per pergjigjet edhe pse nuk kam qene shume i qarte.
> 
> Regjistrova vajzen (3 vjeçe) ne nje kopesht privat. Ne programin ditor, ishte parashikuar edhe komunikimi {mesimi} ne anglisht, u çudita, nje femije qe akoma nuk ka mbushur 4 vjec,  e cila nuk ka mesuar akoma fjale te plota shqipe, ti mesosh nje gjuhe tjeter (te pakten mbi 7 vjeç), nuk mu duk dicka e mire, keshtuqe ju thash qe vajzes mos ti mesojne he per he gjuhe te huaj.
> 
> Prandaj kerkoja nje mendim, ndoshta mund ta kem gabim.
> 
> Mirulexofshim.


Njohuria e nje gjuhe te huaj nuk te ben dem ne asnje lloj moshe.
Femija gjuhen shqipe e meson ne shtepi. Jane kryer studime dhe femijet qe mesojne me shume se nje gjuhe qe ne moshe te vogel i zoterojne me mire gjuhet e mesuara se sa ata qe i mesojne me vonese. 
Frika jote(per çfaredo pasoje te mundshme) ose se mos anglishtja demton zoterimin e mire te shqipes eshte e pabazuar.

----------


## PINK

Menyra me e mire, e lehte dhe natyrale qe mund te mesoje nje femi ne Moshe te Vogel nje gjuhe te huaj ; e zeme English eshte- tv apo programe ne comp apo lojra elektronike, filmat vizatimore. Mundesisht ato programe me material edukative por dhe fun ne te njejten kohe. Meqe behet fjale per ambjent Shqiperie. Vere te shoh vetem ne anglisht. Mesojne menjehere. Keshtu me shkrim e me klasa e te mesuara, do e lodhesh gocen. Cfare te mesoj me pare ajo, numrat, shkronjat- fjalet shqip etc .

----------


## mia@

> Gjuhen e huaj e Kane futur gjoja, medemek te tregojne - qe eshte kopesht me standarte te larta. Por nuk do te thote qe ato do ua mesojne me gjithe mend. lol. Per mendimin tim si ti thoje ti apo Jo, goca nuk do mesonte gje. Ne ate Moshe ka programe apostafat per to. Pa I stresuar, por duke ua bere te kendshme qendrimin aty. Ka kohe kur te mesoj gjuhen e huaj!


Ashtu eshte. Nuk eshte se kane ndonje program specifik per gjuhe te huaj. Aq me shume qe vet mesuesja mund te mos flasi vet nje gjuhe te huaj. E shumta do numerojne ne gjuhe te huaj, ose kane ca fjale ne mure, apo libra ne te dy gjuhet. Megjithese jane disa preschool ku mbizoterojne hispaniket, dhe ku te gjitha mesueset jane hispanike, aty nuk do jua eekomandoja ta conit femijen se vetem spanjisht flasin. Kur kam rastis njehere jam habitur. Nuk do e coja kurr femijen ne nje kopsht te tille.

----------


## PINK

Po normalisht, nje I bardhe ska pse ta coj femijen mes hispanikeve, por qe do u duhet ta mesojne me vone si gjuhe, skane cbejne.

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Flm per pergjigjet edhe pse nuk kam qene shume i qarte.
> 
> Regjistrova vajzen (3 vjeçe) ne nje kopesht privat. Ne programin ditor, ishte parashikuar edhe komunikimi {mesimi} ne anglisht, u çudita, nje femije qe akoma nuk ka mbushur 4 vjec,  e cila nuk ka mesuar akoma fjale te plota shqipe, ti mesosh nje gjuhe tjeter (te pakten mbi 7 vjeç), nuk mu duk dicka e mire, keshtuqe ju thash qe vajzes mos ti mesojne he per he gjuhe te huaj.
> 
> Prandaj kerkoja nje mendim, ndoshta mund ta kem gabim.
> 
> Mirulexofshim.


kujdes, kjo ka te beje edhe me zhvillimin e trurit. Femija si cdo pjese te trupit, ashtu edhe trurin dhe funksionet e tij i zhvillon, dhe kjo nepermjet te perjetimit. Eshte me shume rrendesi, qe femija te mesojn se pari gjuhen e nenes, ngase ne ate gjuhe fillon edhe te mendoje, dhe edhe gramatiken dhe aftesite tjera per te komunikuar kuptueshem dhe rrjedhshem i nderlidh se pari me gjuhen e nenes. Ki proces mendohet shkencarisht se perfundon ne moshen 4 vjecare. Une perzonalisht tek femija i pare nuk e kame dijtur kete, por gjithsesi kam patur fat, qe rastesisht tek ne moshen 5 vjecare i kam derguar ne foshnje (gjermanisht), keshtuqe femijet e mi deri ne moshen 5 vjecare kane kultivuar vetem gjuhen  e nenes. Vajza ime sot 10 vjecare e fol gjuhen shqipe (natyrisht se e ka thesarin e kufizuar, qe do ta pasuroj ne te ardhmen duke lexuar libra shqip) pa gabime ne syntaks (gramatik dhe morfologji).

Sa per nje gjuhe te huaj (nese jetoni ne vend te huaj, pra gjuhen e atij vendi), femijet e vegjel jane ne gjendje per disa muaj ta pervetesojne. Por, me kusht, qe NJEREN gjuhe duhet patjeter ta kene te thelluar mire ne koke.

Kush ka mundesi femijet ti mbaje ne shtepi (nese nuk e kushtezon puna, por edhe nese e kushtezon, te ja dale dyqish), do te bente gabim te madh nese femijen ne moshe te vegjelise (disa qe nga mosha 1,5 vjet i "hudhin" ne kopshte femijet) e ngarkon me dy ose me shume gjuhe, ngase do ti kushtoje shume mund atij femije me ne fund ta fole NJE gjuhe "lehte" !!!

me nderime

----------


## Gon!

Kane konstatuar se rraca jone eshte ne gjendje te mesoj 5 gjuhe te huaja per nje afat te caktuar, kurse rracat e tjera brenda atij afati mesojne vetem nje gjuhe te huaj...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xhori

> Flm per pergjigjet edhe pse nuk kam qene shume i qarte.
> 
> Regjistrova vajzen (3 vjeçe) ne nje kopesht privat. Ne programin ditor, ishte parashikuar edhe komunikimi {mesimi} ne anglisht, u çudita, nje femije qe akoma nuk ka mbushur 4 vjec,  e cila nuk ka mesuar akoma fjale te plota shqipe, ti mesosh nje gjuhe tjeter (te pakten mbi 7 vjeç), nuk mu duk dicka e mire, keshtuqe ju thash qe vajzes mos ti mesojne he per he gjuhe te huaj.
> 
> Prandaj kerkoja nje mendim, ndoshta mund ta kem gabim.
> 
> Mirulexofshim.


mos u cudit,   kam lexuar   diku para disa kohesh  ku thuhej qe   femija    meson deri  ne  5  gjuhe te huaja  pa problem

----------


## bebi im

> Flm per pergjigjet edhe pse nuk kam qene shume i qarte.
> 
> Regjistrova vajzen (3 vjeçe) ne nje kopesht privat. Ne programin ditor, ishte parashikuar edhe komunikimi {mesimi} ne anglisht, u çudita, nje femije qe akoma nuk ka mbushur 4 vjec,  e cila nuk ka mesuar akoma fjale te plota shqipe, ti mesosh nje gjuhe tjeter (te pakten mbi 7 vjeç), nuk mu duk dicka e mire, keshtuqe ju thash qe vajzes mos ti mesojne he per he gjuhe te huaj.
> 
> Prandaj kerkoja nje mendim, ndoshta mund ta kem gabim.
> 
> Mirulexofshim.


edhe une vajzen time kur ishte 3 vjec e cova ne nje kopesht privat qe ne program kishin edhe anglishten.
nuk eshte ndonje gje stresuese per femijen se ato programin e kane(te pakten ne kopeshtin ku une e kam cuar) ne forme loje, mesojne gjera elemntare, si i thone ariut elefandit, molles, i mesojne ne forme kengesh... mos mendo se ato bejne ore mesimi duke u ul neper tavolina...
une te pakten flas per ate qe kam pare tek kopeshti i vajzes time, tani ajo eshte ne shkolle po tek e njejta linje ku ka ndjekur kopeshtin dhe vazhdojne me anglishten ne menyre me intensive, por cdo mesim te ri dhe fjale te re e kane ne nje kenge ose ne nje tregim shume interesant edhe ne cd edhe ne liber qe vajzes time i pelqen ta degjoje dhe ta thote neper shtepi...
pra ato e kane bere ne nje menyre zbavitese qe femijen ta terheqi...
mua me pelqen kjo gje...

----------


## lisa12

femijet tane ketu jashte shtetit i duhet te mesojne shume te vegjel te dy gjuhet dhe pse esht pakez e veshtire sepse nuk mund te konzentrohen por me kalimin e kohes jane te afte per te dyja ose dhe 3 gjuhet....une si fillim i flas shqipen femijeve me 2 vjec ikin ne kopesht dhe aty duhet te flasin patjeter gjermanisht qe nuk zgjat shume dhe  e kapin shume shpejt......i flasin te dy gjuhet perfekt tani gjithsesi kane dhe anglisht ne shkolle

----------


## alket merolli

Jam 100% dakort me whait snake,por ka edhe disa raste qe femija i vogel te ngaterohet, si pasoje duke patur turp te kete probleme ne te folur.

----------


## Marya

vajza ime vajti rreth 20 muajshe, degjon 3 gjuhe , per te folur nuk thote fjale te plota dhe te kuptueshme,mbase nuk di ne cgjuhe te shprehet, por ama kur i  them sille kete, beje ate , kur i jap urdhera ne te treja gjuhet , ajo i ekzekuton korrekt, dmth se i kupton.
Mbase do shprehet ca me me vonese se moshataret e saj , por nuk me shqeteson per momentin se kur te shkoje ne kopesht do jete e forcuar ta zgjidhe gjuhen

----------

